# Ways to invest in gold????



## StingrayCharles (Jan 27, 2016)

Well i am turning 20 over these weekend and i am looking forward to invest in stock market and commodities and by saying commodities i mean gold and silver. I am huge fan of gold and would love to invest in gold. But actually when i did a bit of research i didn't find any ways how to invest in gold and while researching i came around a article on *[link removed]* ways to invest in gold but the content of that article was to difficult to handle for me and it hardly helped me!! ??? ??? ???

All that content was GOLD ETF , Physical Gold and some thing!!!!

Please help me out???


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

ETFs are good but I just did a bit of research and bought some stock in a mining company that primarily produces silver ( EXK ). Got lucky on the timing since I purchased the stock about 3 months ago when silver was at $13/oz, I figured the company stock had to go up someday because I figured the price of silver couldn't go much lower. 
The stock is currently up 93% in 3 months but I'd instead suggest picking a different mining company since this one already has seen it's major run up in price.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

How to invest in gold in two easy steps.

Step 1. Go out and buy some gold.

Step 2. Hold onto that gold until it's worth more than what you paid for it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

warrior4 said:


> How to invest in gold in two easy steps.
> 
> Step 1. Go out and buy some gold.
> 
> Step 2. Hold onto that gold until it's worth more than what you paid for it.


Check out his posts. Notice a common denominator? Something like links that lead back to the same site?

I mentioned this to him once, yet he believes we are too stupid to know what he is doing. Something about that makes me a tad grumpy.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> Check out his posts. Notice a common denominator? Something like links that lead back to the same site?
> 
> I mentioned this to him once, yet he believes we are too stupid to know what he is doing. Something about that makes me a tad grumpy.


Ban him! Its pretty doggone obvious!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> Ban him! Its pretty doggone obvious!


How am I to take your remark, friend?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> How am I to take your remark, friend?


 The way it its written my friend. I'm a cut and dry kinda guy.

You called it.... I looked at his posts and come to the same conclusion.

6 posts since he joined- 01-27-2016

Same crap...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> The way it its written my friend. I'm a cut and dry kinda guy.
> 
> You called it.... I looked at his posts and come to the same conclusion.
> 
> ...


Yeah, but do I whack him now, or do I play with him a tad?

Let's say your finger is on the trigger. You know how we like to play with our food around here.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

I removed the link while ya play with the bait.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

All the links in all eight posts?

Busy little cricket, aren't ya? &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I thought we were going to talk about gold, but it's just a scam. Too bad.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

We can still talk about gold. The OP won't be joining the discussion though. :vs_laugh:


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Okay. The best way to invest in gold is buying physical and holding it close. No bank storage plans, and no shares of numbered bars. Coins; preferably US Gold Eagles, Canadian Maple Leafs, and Krugerands. They are the 'big three' and are known across the world. Buy and hold.

Once you have a base of physical, you can diversify into stocks of gold mines and ETFs if you like. These can be traded. I like CEF and Sprott's products. They are independently audited.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

Back when gold was still cheap (under $400/ounce) I bought lots of gold-filled scrap jewelry below spot with the notion of learning how to refine it. However, when gold hit $1800/ounce, I sold most of it as is and let someone else refine it. Made out like a bandit.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> Yeah, but do I whack him now, or do I play with him a tad?
> 
> Let's say your finger is on the trigger. You know how we like to play with our food around here.


Spammers rarely play. They only want one thing....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> Spammers rarely play. They only want one thing....


But we didn't get the chance to even play bad cop/bad cop!


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

My advice, and it's worth what you paid for it, buy physical PMs.
If you do not have it in hand-- you own nothing.

My further advise, buy from a local dealer, pay cash.
No paper trail


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Nooooooooo not Stingray Charles toooooooooo! 

What's wrong with you guys, you already banned Stingray? Geez we used to let em hang around long enough to have some fun with them for a day. Some of us have to work for a living and can't sit around on the computer all day.

Later Charles, sorry I missed you.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Nooooooooo not Stingray Charles toooooooooo!
> 
> What's wrong with you guys, you already banned Stingray? Geez we used to let em hang around long enough to have some fun with them for a day. Some of us have to work for a living and can't sit around on the computer all day.
> 
> Later Charles, sorry I missed you.


How many days did I wait for you to notice him?
You're getting slow in your old age, brother.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> How many days did I wait for you to notice him?
> You're getting slow in your old age, brother.


Naw , I'm catching up on some of my want to do lists and not as "faithful" on logging in here for a while.

Getting my Ham license
Taking a couple Bible study courses I have been wanting to embrace.
Finishing 4 books I have put on hold ..... I is A day After Tomorrow
A firearm training course

Gotta go!


----------

